

Show HN: Pickle – An app for guessing what the crowd thinks - TryPickle
http://www.trypickle.com

======
TryPickle
We've been working on an app, Pickle, for a few months now out of a tech
accelerator based in Memphis.

The app is based around a voting game - people upload photos they're
comparing, and other users try to guess which of those photos will be most
popular with the crowd. We've been seeing some really interesting/unexpected
results since our launch a few days ago - it's been taking off with the
college crowd, and instead of just the "useful" applications of the app
(getting instant feedback on outfits, profile pics, etc.) that we predicted,
we've been seeing people use it for all types of random and fun picture-based
surveys.

We'd love any feedback you have - contact us at morgan@trypickle.com or
evan@trypickle.com.

~~~
play_tagapp
Looks fun, addicting and useful! Downloading now!

------
ECMathews
Just downloaded Pickle. I have a feeling this is going to be my new daily
distraction.

